# Baby rats drinking from cage bottle?



## jaideavry18 (Dec 20, 2009)

On last Sunday my Rat Samara died.  The wedenesday before that she had nine healthy babies, not one died. Until Sunday...One died, and So did the Mom. The reason unknown! 

Anyways, Now I have eight baby rats who are two weeks old and turned it yesterday. Well, As you might know from my previous post, I have to go out of town. I have someone now that will check on them...

Here's what I might have for a solution of them eating:

I wanted to teach them how to use a cage water bottle(Filled with Baby formula instead). They all know how to do it and they are already walking up toward it. Is this safe for them to use?
I was just wondering. Some's eyes are open.


So they can walk up to it at any time and eat from it, is this okay?

M


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

Jaideavry18 said:


> On last Sunday my Rat Samara died.  The wedenesday before that she had nine healthy babies, not one died. Until Sunday...One died, and So did the Mom. The reason unknown!
> 
> Anyways, Now I have eight baby rats who are two weeks old and turned it yesterday. Well, As you might know from my previous post, I have to go out of town. I have someone now that will check on them...
> 
> ...


Still Seems pretty risky, I wouldn't do it. 2 weeks is pretty young to be expecting them to reliably drink from a cage water bottle. Also, isn't milk a bit thicker than water? I worry a little bit about the delivery not being efficient. enough, even if they will regularly use it. Also, that one bottle for 8 Ratties that usually drink fairly constantly...


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

No young babies do not have the strength in their tounge to roll the ball in water bottles. Also the milk will go bad in a matter of 12 hours at room temperature. If you had to leave some sort of food out for them, I would crush lab blocks with soy milk or human soy baby formula and leave it in a shallow dish, or even on a flat lid. At this age though, they need to rely on someone to feed them around the clock and keep them warm.


----------



## jaideavry18 (Dec 20, 2009)

They have been strong enough so far, I watch the milk come out. 
Andd, I will do that. 
We have someone watching them and we will give them instructions.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I wouldn't trust leaving the milk out that long. I know when we feed babies at the wildlife rescue as soon as the milk has been heated and gets cold it has to be thrown out because it goes sour.


----------

